# Preservatives in Lip Balm



## Cococamila (Jan 31, 2014)

After reading on this oh so awesome forum I have a few questions in regards to preservatives and vitamin E.

My recipe consists of beeswax(I purchased it from a home based business. They home clean it)great reviews. Coconut oil(still working on the best one) and sweet almond oil. The smell is just awesome. It smells great and it doesn't seem to taste like anything to any of my testers ages 11 through 60. I am looking for flavoring oils not worried about it tasting sweet just so that it's more appealing to have flavors rather than boring plain lip balm. I am Planing on using NDA's products.  Now do I need to Add a preservative and if so which do you recommend and what are the benefits to adding vitamin E? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## new12soap (Jan 31, 2014)

I do not add a preservative to my lip balms, but that is mostly because I am not completely sure of a good broad spectrum preservative that is lip safe. They are anhydrous, so in theory they should not need one. I don't apply them to wet or moistened lips and I never ever share it. Haven't had a problem so far, but that's just my experience.


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't remember ever seeing a recipe for lip balm that included a preservative.


----------



## Lin (Jan 31, 2014)

benefits of vitamin E are the antioxidant effects to improve shelf life from rancidity.


----------



## Cococamila (Jan 31, 2014)

new12soap said:


> I do not add a preservative to my lip balms, but that is mostly because I am not completely sure of a good broad spectrum preservative that is lip safe. They are anhydrous, so in theory they should not need one. I don't apply them to wet or moistened lips and I never ever share it. Haven't had a problem so far, but that's just my experience.




Awesome. Thank you very much. I just thought that I had to.


----------



## Cococamila (Jan 31, 2014)

lsg said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a recipe for lip balm that included a preservative.




I may have read too much and forgot what I read where. :/


----------



## Cococamila (Jan 31, 2014)

Lin said:


> benefits of vitamin E are the antioxidant effects to improve shelf life from rancidity.




Thank you for your reply


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Like others have said you do not need a preservative.
Not sure if you were thinking of using the vit. e as one
because it is not.  I would still use the vit. e for all it's
benefits including preventing the oils in the balm from
rancidity.  Your lip balm should be fine either way.


----------

